# Anyone have a Cladophora (marimo ball) carpet?



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I've seen marimo balls torn apart to make carpets, fix to rocks etc but it always looks a bit awkward and recently done, I'm thinking it could look nice given time to mature but have yet to see it, has anyone tried it as a long term thing, how did it look?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really want to know this too. And I want to know how to keep it down.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

Marimo will grow into pretty much any shape you want, if you can get it to grow. Mine grows great attached to driftwood and especially out of my old in-tank filter. Good water circulation, lots of ferts in the water column, and medium light are what I used and had moderate success.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried this but for the most part mine just blew around with the slightest current. It looked OK in a teeny tiny tank where there was no current, but it really just looked like a bunch of green fluff on the floor. Very slow growing and it just aculimated mulm and eventually other algae wanted to grow on top of it.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

Guyver said:


> Marimo will grow into pretty much any shape you want, if you can get it to grow. Mine grows great attached to driftwood and especially out of my old in-tank filter. Good water circulation, lots of ferts in the water column, and medium light are what I used and had moderate success.


Any pics?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

i just googled this topic and its actually a pretty cool idea and looks pretty neat for like a nano tank.


----------



## dhg is my plant (Dec 19, 2010)

I did but then it didn't do so well


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 43972


Using it as a border/carpet (bottom right of picture), mainly for shrimp to graze on. Started off by tying some marimo balls onto small lava rocks with 5 lb fishing line, inserting the rocks into gravel/sand with the marimo exposed above substrate. Took a good 6-7 months for the balls to "kind of fuse together". Has endured in the long term so far (a couple years).


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks good, I will have to try this. Does the balls need alot of light or can natural light outside be sufficient?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is really cool! i may have to try this! does anyone know if clado grows emersed?


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks wastewater, that looks nice.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

@wastewater- looks great! dont think i could wait 2 years tho lol


----------

